# I've join the club - 07 585 Origin



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Received the bike 2 weeks ago. This was after over 3 months of debating between different frames. The Look forum played a big part in my decision making. 

I upgraded from a Lemond Zurich (2002). I actually thought the Lemond was a smooth ride (b/c of steel frame), I was wrong. If this makes since - the Look is stiff yet smooth. 

I will not go into a long dissertation on a ride report b/c its been done and I concur with previous posts 100%. Here's my pics, first time posting pics so hope it works. The first is my favorite and yes, I wiped the finger prints off.

Size - 49
Wt. - 15.4 LB
Dura ace
Stronglight Compact Crank - with Activ Link which is new for 07 (from what I was told)


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm curious why you didn't go with the 51. from the looks of this, your set-up is at the limits in nearly all directions except for across the top tube. looks like a pretty short stem, so i'm guessing you've got a shorter torso...


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

*frame size*

My height is just under 5'5" and I actually measure in at a size 48 but they do not have that size. Thanks to 2 different web sites with fit calculators, my professional fit at a bike shop, and C-40's (on roadbikereview.com) recommendations I went with the 49. The shop that built the bike up for me actually put a stem that is 2 large and I went with the smaller stem after going on a few rides. I also turned the stem up for comfort for over the winter. May or may not turn it back down for race season. Looks cooler down in my opinion. 
About the fit, from what I have learned, it is better to go with a frame that is to small vs one that is to big and this one seems to fit me perfect.
Later.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

well that's all that matters!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, that's a sweet looking set-up! And one of the few out there in the Origin black color.

*[email protected]*


----------

